# Conti shock: lesione/rottura del crociato per l'ex Atalanta



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.

*Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami.



Ammazzatemi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami.



Whaaaaaat??!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Tenetemi calmo perchè faccio saltare Coverciano.


----------



## krull (15 Settembre 2017)

No dai ragazzi noooooooooooooo


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami.



S'e' fatto male stamane da solo. Ovviamente la gamba che aveva subito la distorsione. Sfiga immonda.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami.



Si vabbe...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami.



Se vabbè. Buonanotte.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (15 Settembre 2017)

Cosa?


----------



## Victorss (15 Settembre 2017)

Io adesso tiro giù tutto. Adesso viene giù in persona se esiste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> S'e' fatto male stamane da solo. Ovviamente la gamba che aveva subito la distorsione. Sfiga immonda.



Si ma il trauma evidentemente c'era. Voglio una dichiarazione di guerra del governo cinese contro Tavecchio.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Tutto l'anno con Ebete sulla destra, mi sento male.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Settembre 2017)

Non è possibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'anno con Ebete sulla destra, mi sento male.



E' un incubo, questa gente, lui e Montolivo ,in un modo o nell'altro riescono sempre a giocare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Posso bestemmiare?


----------



## fra29 (15 Settembre 2017)

Abate è diabolico.. 
Vabbeh, Conti era l'acquisto chiave.
Direi che è finita prima di cominciare.
Con Abate e Calabria in CL non ci vai..


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ma il trauma evidentemente c'era. Voglio una dichiarazione di guerra del governo cinese contro Tavecchio.



Intendevo proprio questo. Anche se probabilmente è stata sottovalutata, visti poi i danni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2017)

Assurdo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Per dire la fortuna che abbiamo.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Abate è diabolico..
> Vabbeh, Conti era l'acquisto chiave.
> Direi che è finita prima di cominciare.
> Con Abate e Calabria in CL non ci vai..



Vabbè ora non esageriamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2017)

Incredibile... Voglio sperare non ci siano ripercussioni alla carriera, un infortunio così serio a quest'età è dura da smaltire


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto l'anno con Ebete sulla destra, mi sento male.



Abate già era scarso prima, dopo l'infortunio agli occhi (che per me non ha superato del tutto) è un ex giocatore. Chi ci mettiamo al posto di Conti adesso?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Intendevo proprio questo. Anche se probabilmente è stata sottovalutata, visti poi i danni.



Si, attendiamo di saperne di più. Chiaramente c'è un concorso di colpe.

Però io già ero infuriato per la distorsione alla caviglia, ora veramente non riesco a controllare la rabbia...


----------



## Alex (15 Settembre 2017)

ma non é possibile :O


----------



## kipstar (15 Settembre 2017)

Se fosse....mi aspetterei a gennaio un intervento sul mercato...
Cmq panchina corta per un 352 sulle fasce....si torna ad un 433.....con esterno alto a sx che non sembra adeguato ad oggi...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Se dovesse essere molto grave, a gennaio si torna sul mercato, mi pare ovvio. E Calabria via in prestito.


----------



## R41D3N (15 Settembre 2017)

No vabbe'...questo peserà tantissimo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2017)

Per fortuna non avevo ancora fatto l'abbonamento a Premium..

Andate a f... tutti..nazionale, sVentura, Federazione e chiunque altro...l'idea di vedere ancora una volta Abate titolare è da suicidio..


----------



## Sotiris (15 Settembre 2017)

Vorrei bestemmiare ma mi trattengo.
Voglio PRECISA analisi medica per capire se è in connessione con l'infortunio in Nazionale e se sì, se questo infortunio è stato trattato correttamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Il modulo sarà comunque il 3-5-2, a prescindere da Conti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2017)

Poveretto, che sfiga immonda...e poveri noi, era uno dei miei preferiti in questo inizio campionato! Vabbè amen, aspettiamo ufficialità


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non avevo ancora fatto l'abbonamento a Premium..
> 
> Andate a f... tutti..nazionale, sVentura, Federazione e chiunque altro...l'idea di vedere ancora una volta Abate titolare è da suicidio..



Spero che l'Italia perda tutte le partite da qui al 2057


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

Ecco perchè bisognava prendere Rafinha a tutti i costi!!!!! Ora ci tocca Abate tutto l'anno.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2017)

L'unica è provare Bonaventura esterno,secondo me potrebbe farlo.Certo che non ci voleva.


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L'unica è provare Bonaventura esterno,secondo me potrebbe farlo.Certo che non ci voleva.



Approvo questa scelta, tanto ripeto con Abate si gioca in 10.


----------



## distinti (15 Settembre 2017)

Quando si rompe un trentenne è anche comprensibile...ma un ventenne è proprio sfiga!


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2017)

1. meno male tutti volevano accorciare il calciomercato
2. prenderei il negretto del Sassuolo. adyampong come si scrive.


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abate già era scarso prima, dopo l'infortunio agli occhi (che per me non ha superato del tutto) è un ex giocatore. Chi ci mettiamo al posto di Conti adesso?


Calabria


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L'unica è provare Bonaventura esterno,secondo me potrebbe farlo.Certo che non ci voleva.



Bravissimo! Potrebbe fare bene bene


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Gran peccato. Conti è un cavallo, con piedi anche discreti. Che peccato.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (15 Settembre 2017)

Che nervi, la pagheremo cara, è un giocatore che quando c'è cambia la squadra


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2017)

Aspettiamo comunque le verifiche approndite, che mi viene in mente marchisio quando parla sky


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non avevo ancora fatto l'abbonamento a Premium..
> 
> Andate a f... tutti..nazionale, sVentura, Federazione e chiunque altro...l'idea di vedere ancora una volta Abate titolare è da suicidio..



Per prendere tre pere dalla spagna e fare una partita ridicola contro israele.. ma ci mettessero 11 pirla a caso, andassero in campo loro della federazione..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il modulo sarà comunque il 3-5-2, a prescindere da Conti.



Questo sicuro, da quel punto di vista non cambia nulla, non vorrei che qualcuno trovasse questa "scusa" per tornare al maledetto 433


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

non ci credo ...PD


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Manca solo la lesione al crociato a Calhanglu e Biglia e sarebbe tutto pronto per un quadretto per i sempreverdi Montolivo e Abate


----------



## PheelMD (15 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Vorrei bestemmiare ma mi trattengo.
> Voglio PRECISA analisi medica per capire se è in connessione con l'infortunio in Nazionale e se sì, se questo infortunio è stato trattato correttamente.


Capisco l'amarezza ma non facciamo ipotesi casuali.
Dando per valida la diagnosi all'infortunio in Nazionale, la distorsione alla caviglia è un infortunio da adduzione dell'articolazione, la lesione al crociato anteriore da iperestensione. Non c'entrano assolutamente niente.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.



Senza parole...


----------



## Otto (15 Settembre 2017)




----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L'unica è provare Bonaventura esterno,secondo me potrebbe farlo.Certo che non ci voleva.



Ha sempre giocato sulla fascia mancina ma può essere una buona idea.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2017)

*Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *


----------



## patriots88 (15 Settembre 2017)

vabbè speriamo che sia lesionato e non rotto.
comunque a me inquieta di più calabria riserva


----------



## alcyppa (15 Settembre 2017)

Voglio spaccare tutto.


Stramaledetta inutile nazionale, la abolissero stasera ballerei nudo sulla futura tomba di Tavecchio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *



Quattro mesi mi sembra ben ottimistico... mi viene da piangere, giuro.


----------



## danmasino (15 Settembre 2017)

Addio 352, è stato bello!


----------



## Butcher (15 Settembre 2017)

Basta nazionale inutile, BASTA!!!
Mi vene da piangere.....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *



da lesione al crociato già siamo passati a rottura?


----------



## patriots88 (15 Settembre 2017)

danmasino ha scritto:


> Addio 352, è stato bello!



ma quale addio 3-5-2.
giochiamo come ieri con abate al posto di conti


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Vabbè ora non esageriamo.



Non ha tutti i torti. 
Abate con Montolivo e Zapata sono il terzetto scarsissimo, perdente e portaiella di cui ci saremmo dovuti liberare assolutamente.

Ieri contro l'Austria Vienna c'era Calhanoglu che fa un cambio di gioco in profondità bellissimo per Abate, e lui che fa? Manca lo stop.

Con Abate comprometti la stagione a meno che non iniziamo a vedere Suso e Andrè Silva fare la differenza allo stesso modo in cui la faceva Ibra.

E comunque a gennaio si deve prendere un altro terzino, sarebbe troppo rischioso affidarsi al recupero di Conti.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Settembre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Capisco l'amarezza ma non facciamo ipotesi casuali.
> Dando per valida la diagnosi all'infortunio in Nazionale, la distorsione alla caviglia è un infortunio da adduzione dell'articolazione, la lesione al crociato anteriore da iperestensione. Non c'entrano assolutamente niente.



Il crociato può rompersi in tanti modi..non solo iper estensione 
E chiaramente una gamba con la caviglia in disordine ha meno stabilità anche sul ginocchio.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *



Da lesione a rottura, ha finito la stagione praticamente, altro che 4 mesi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Settembre 2017)

La lesione non è più grave della rottura quando si tratta del crociato? Se non ricordo male con la rottura son 4 mesi e con la lesione 6-7


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



Che mazzata. Comunque dipende anche dall'entità della lesione, potrebbero essere anche molto più di 4 mesi di assenza.
Vediamo. Speriamo bene...


----------



## Heaven (15 Settembre 2017)

Ma Dio che sfiga. Era fondamentale


----------



## Crox93 (15 Settembre 2017)

Cristo santo stagione finita
Ma è per la Nazionale? Ditemi di no perchè sclero!!


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Da lesione a rottura, ha finito la stagione praticamente, altro che 4 mesi.



Esatto. Se fosse lesione rischia di saltare tutta la stagione.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2017)

4 mesi mi sembrano ottimistici.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Da lesione a rottura, ha finito la stagione praticamente, altro che 4 mesi.



Credo intendessero loro la stessa cosa, ovviamente usando termini medici poco consoni.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ha tutti i torti.
> Abate con Montolivo e Zapata sono il terzetto scarsissimo, perdente e portaiella di cui ci saremmo dovuti liberare assolutamente.
> 
> *Ieri contro l'Austria Vienna c'era Calhanoglu che fa un cambio di gioco in profondità bellissimo per Abate, e lui che fa? Manca lo stop.*
> ...




L'ho tristemente notato pure io.
Era un buon lancio ma, essendo Abate totalmente inconfidente delle proprie ridicole qualità tecniche, non è andato verso il pallone per stopparlo al volo ma l'ha lasciato rimbalzare, non avendo così più il tempo per controllarlo.

Conti avrebbe forse pure cercato di stopparselo a seguire per puntare subito in profondità con un solo tocco.



Infortunio gravissimo.


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Da lesione a rottura, ha finito la stagione praticamente, altro che 4 mesi.



Ma a prescindere dai tempi di recupero, non sappiamo in che condizioni ritorna. C'è chi dopo una lesione al crociato ha cali di prestazione tali da compromettere la carriera, e oltretutto il rischio di recidiva è semre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2017)

abaLe !!!


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *


Stagione finita per lui.

Che palle oh, mai 'na gioia.


----------



## fra29 (15 Settembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo comunque le verifiche approndite, che mi viene in mente marchisio quando parla sky



Unica speranza.
Anche Lapadula sembrava con crociato ko, abbiamo fatto asta del fanta senza che nessuno lo chiamasse. Invece sempbra tutto ok. Ma a noi non ci gira nulla..


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2017)

Malissimo. C'è da sperare solo nei nuovi acquisti e che da gennaio torni integro.


----------



## neoxes (15 Settembre 2017)

Maledette nazionali...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *


.


----------



## koti (15 Settembre 2017)

Stagione compromessa. Conti nel 3-5-2 è forse il giocatore più importante.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *



Ma perché far fare la partitella a uno che ha già la caviglia in disordine???


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2017)

.
[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] basta con questi commmenti


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *



Che sfortuna


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L'unica è provare Bonaventura esterno,secondo me potrebbe farlo.Certo che non ci voleva.



Spero stiate scherzando.. Bonaventura che marca insigne, Manzukic, Perisic, Perotti.....

Tanto varrebbe non giocarla. 

Abate o Calabria, se proprio non vi piacciono : Gomez, Zapata, anche Musacchio con Paletta centrale.

Comunque l'esterno di una difesa a 5 é prima di tutto un difensore.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Settembre 2017)

Non ho parole


----------



## VonVittel (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



Ma maledizione maledizione maledizione maledizione. 
Se è rotto sta fuori per tutta la stagione, altroché. 
Abbiamo sempre una sfortuna assurda.

Speriamo che non sia gravissimo, speriamo.


----------



## Heaven (15 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Stagione compromessa. Conti nel 3-5-2 è forse il giocatore più importante.



Davvero.. già mi immagino i goal sprecati grazie ad abate che non saprà stoppare i lanci di Bonucci. Sarebbe stata una chia e fondamentale... ***** che sfiga allucinante


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



Resta il fatto che dovesse riposare, avendo comunque qualcuno che potesse giocare al suo posto (Abate o Calabria). Troppo avventati, visti i rischi. Aldilà della sfiga immane.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2017)

Mi state dicendo che dovremo andare avanti con Abate Calabria per mesi?
Che sfiga...


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

A gennaio presentarsi alla Juventus e chiedere Lichtsteiner

Che amarezza comunque


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Settembre 2017)

tristezza infinita...praticamente stagione conclusa prima ancora di iniziare per lui...che amarezza. perdiamo un giocatore chiave


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Settembre 2017)

Auguri al ragazzo.

Il 3-4-1-2 con Abate o Calabria non ha più motivo d'essere, purtroppo. L'unica è mettere insieme un 4-4-2 scolastico di modo che queste due pippe facciano meno danni possibili e si alternino.

In ogni caso, spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho la sensazione che questa è una stagione che finirà in lacrime. C'è un'energia negativa intorno a questo club e questa squadra che penso non abbia precedenti.

P.S. anzi, metterei Musacchio terzino destro in un 4-4-2. Il pensiero di vedere Abate o Calabria nell'11 titolare mi angoscia.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero stiate scherzando.. Bonaventura che marca insigne, Manzukic, Perisic, Perotti.....
> 
> Tanto varrebbe non giocarla.
> 
> ...



Almeno contro le piccole potrebbe benissimo farlo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (15 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abate già era scarso prima, dopo l'infortunio agli occhi (che per me non ha superato del tutto) è un ex giocatore. Chi ci mettiamo al posto di Conti adesso?




Calabria in un 3-5-2 potrebbe far meno danni e crescere. Bonaventura potrebbe pure giocarci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Colpa di Montella in 3,2,1...



Prima volta che proprio non avrebbe colpe di nessun tipo, se lo avesse fatto giocare ieri ora ci sarebbe un' ecatombe di insulti... ma per ora, sapendo poco o niente della dinamica di come è avvenuto, io indirizzo tutte le bestemmie, gli insulti e le imprecazioni contro quei maledetti a Coverciano.

Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Miracle1980 (15 Settembre 2017)

Non ci credo...Ormai è una catena maledetta! Montolivo, Bonaventura, Conti...siamo tartassati dagli infortuni!


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero stiate scherzando.. Bonaventura che marca insigne, Manzukic, Perisic, Perotti.....
> 
> Tanto varrebbe non giocarla.
> 
> ...



Se non ricordo male Bonaventura nell'Atalanta faceva l'esterno sinistro nel 352


----------



## PheelMD (15 Settembre 2017)

Il crociato anteriore si rompe per un urto da contatto anteriore e perpendicolare all'asse femoro-tibiale o da iperestensione da caduta verticale. Questo comunemente. Che un crociato si rompa come secondario ad una distorsione della caviglia può essere come può essere tutto ma è una possibilità remota, al limite dalla flessione della caviglia si rompe il collaterale, quindi parleremmo di un danno molto più grave di quello che si può osservare negli sportivi. 
Sì la stabilità, ma se ad ogni distorsione della caviglia avessimo una compromissione dell'attivita del ginocchio, ogni infortunio implicherebbe 2 mesi di stop. 
Si è fatto male, è una sfiga tremenda, ma non c'entra con l'altro infortunio (dando ovviamente per scontato fosse la diagnosi giusta allora).


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2017)

una iella pazzesca


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Mi state dicendo che dovremo andare avanti con Abate Calabria per mesi?
> Che sfiga...



Calabria sembra involuto, ma almeno è giovane e può migliorare. Abate è solo scarsissimo e inutile. 
Piuttosto giochi Calabria facendo un autogoal a partita ma quel raccomandato di Abate non deve vedere più il campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male Bonaventura nell'Atalanta faceva l'esterno sinistro nel 352



442

Ma vedrai che Abate farà bene


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Auguri al ragazzo.
> 
> Il 3-4-1-2 con Abate o Calabria non ha più motivo d'essere, purtroppo. L'unica è mettere insieme un 4-4-2 scolastico di modo che queste due pippe facciano meno danni possibili e si alternino.
> 
> In ogni caso, spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho la sensazione che questa è una stagione che finirà in lacrime. C'è un'energia negativa intorno a questo club e questa squadra che penso non abbia precedenti.



Non puoi scegliere un modulo e per una defezione, seppur importante, cambiare idea. La squadra può giocare benissimo col 3-5-2. Andrea mancherà e speriamo torni presto, però se basi un modulo su un solo giocatore, stai fresco.


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Settembre 2017)

Chiedo: è lo stesso infortunio di Marco Pjaca?


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 442
> 
> Ma vedrai che Abate farà bene



si hai ragione ricordavo male


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Bio parcooooooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

che mazzata ragazzi , ci sono rimasto malissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2017)

Abate torna padrone della fascia.
Te pareva.....
Mettetemi sotto una campana di vetro biglia, per favore.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*




.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abate torna padrone della fascia.
> Te pareva.....
> Mettetemi sotto una campana di vetro biglia, per favore.



Secondo me questi fanno le macumbe. Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Anguus (15 Settembre 2017)

Calabria secondo me in un 352 può fare meglio di quanto fatto in una linea a 4, dove ha fatto vedere lacune incolmabili in difesa..Resta una beffa tremenda..Conti è stato comprato proprio in ottica 352..


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che mazzata ragazzi , ci sono rimasto malissimo.



Più che altro chissà se torna come prima


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Almeno contro le piccole potrebbe benissimo farlo.



Contro chi gioca con un attacco a 2 schierato difensiva me te si.

Con tutte quelle con attacco a 3 (l'80%). No


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Più che altro chissà se torna come prima



E' giovane , ma in lui riponevo tantissima fiducia . 
Gia me lo vedevo volare nei 4/5 di centrocampo a perforare le difese avversarie ... che mazzata , mi ha rovinato la giornata .


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me questi fanno le macumbe. Non c'è altra spiegazione.



Montolivo e Abate me li vedo a fare ogni cosa per non perdere la poltrona.


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abate torna padrone della fascia.
> Te pareva.....
> Mettetemi sotto una campana di vetro biglia, per favore.




alla fine si scoprira' che è colpa di Raiola per valorizzare il suo assistito ormai ultratrentenne ahha


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non puoi scegliere un modulo e per una defezione, seppur importante, cambiare idea. La squadra può giocare benissimo col 3-5-2. Andrea mancherà e speriamo torni presto, però se basi un modulo su un solo giocatore, stai fresco.



Abate e Calabria sono i due giocatori più scarsi della rosa. Inadeguati in entrambe le fasi. Senza lo sbocco dei laterali, il 3-4-1-2 perde molta della sua efficacia. Comunque, come la giri la giri, la coperta sarà corta. Quei due sono delle pippe in qualsiasi modulo giochino.


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho la sensazione che questa è una stagione che finirà in lacrime. C'è un'energia negativa intorno a questo club e questa squadra che penso non abbia precedenti.




Abbiamo un esercito di gufi che ci rema contro (incluso qualche elemento dello spogliatoio). Anche se l'amarezza è tanta in questo momento, dobbiamo lottare e rifiutarci di arrenderci. 
L'anno scorso con una squadra molto più scarsa eravamo secondi nel girone d'andata. Quest'anno cerchiamo di reggere fino a gennaio e nella finestra invernale di mercato facciamo quel che c'è da fare, a partire da un altro terzino al posto di Conti.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Chiedo: è lo stesso infortunio di Marco Pjaca?



Di base sì, lo stesso di Montolivo l'anno scorso, di Milik...
Poi ovviamente ci sono molte sfumature che possono rendere l'entità del danno e poi del recupero molto diverse.
Comunque è un infortunio molto grave. Vediamo nelle prossime ore quando ci diranno con più precisione...


----------



## VonVittel (15 Settembre 2017)

E se prendessimo Bakary Sagna? Quello schifoso di Abate non lo voglio titolare


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Più che altro chissà se torna come prima



E' giovane comunque. Che ci metta tutto il tempo, anche 1-2 mesi in più.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male Bonaventura nell'Atalanta faceva l'esterno sinistro nel 352



Ricordi male. Era una difesa a 4 con una sola punta.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi. *



vedere Abate sempre titolare mi mette una rabbia pazzesca


----------



## koti (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*


Temo che vedremo spesso Borini laterale destro alternarsi con Abate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me questi fanno le macumbe. Non c'è altra spiegazione.



Ecco cosa succede a non aver spedito lui e mortovivo in corea del nord...non è uno scherzo questi sono due soggetti che portano iella..attenzione a Biglia perché rischia anche lui col capitone che gli fa i corni dietro..e anche Bonucci stia attento che quei due non mollano la fascia


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Abate e Calabria sono i due giocatori più scarsi della rosa. Inadeguati in entrambe le fasi. Senza lo sbocco dei laterali, il 3-4-1-2 perde molta della sua efficacia. Comunque, come la giri la giri, la coperta sarà corta. Quei due sono delle pippe in qualsiasi modulo giochino.



Vedremo Piter. Un po' di fiducia bisogna averla  soprattutto con Calabria che è pur sempre un 96.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Abate e Calabria sono i due giocatori più scarsi della rosa. Inadeguati in entrambe le fasi. Senza lo sbocco dei laterali, il 3-4-1-2 perde molta della sua efficacia. Comunque, come la giri la giri, la coperta sarà corta. Quei due sono delle pippe in qualsiasi modulo giochino.



Sono limitati in entrambi i casi, però col 3-5-2 vengono esaltati le caratteristiche di altri. Peraltro poi non abbiamo ali, escluso Suso, per il 4-3-3.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Temo che vedremo spesso Borini laterale destro alternarsi con Abate.



Un incubo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> E se prendessimo Bakary Sagna? Quello schifoso di Abate non lo voglio titolare



è libero?


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Abate me li vedo a fare ogni cosa per non perdere la poltrona.



Serpi in seno quei due

A breve vedremo i gallianisti pro-Abate rimarcare sui media che Abate al posto di Conti garantisce più affidabilità e continuità, Ruiu su tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Serpi in seno quei due
> 
> A breve vedremo i gallianisti pro-Abate rimarcare sui media che Abate al posto di Conti garantisce più affidabilità e continuità, Ruiu su tutti.



mamma mia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Si ragazzi ma il problema sorge a monte. Hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 4-3-3 no, hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 3-5-2? Nemmeno. A parte l'infortunio se a Conti veniva un raffreddore li ci giocava Abate che è chiaramente inadeguato per un 3-5-2 e soprattutto ormai sembra un ex giocatore.


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mamma mia



Prevedibile anche la shitstorm su Mirabelli e Fassone: _"eeeeh avete visto che è stato un errore cedere De Sciglio?" _


----------



## ultràinside (15 Settembre 2017)

Ho una rabbia dentro...

Avanti lo stesso, contro TUTTI e TUTTO !

Forza Andrea !


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2017)

che due co... però, un altra stagione con abate non credo riuscirò a sopportarla


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

Io spero nel miracolo, nel senso che sia solo sospetta la rottura e che non sia nulla di grave. Ma ovviamente è una mia illusione, ma io ci spero.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ma il problema sorge a monte. Hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 4-3-3 no, hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 3-5-2? Nemmeno. A parte l'infortunio se a Conti veniva un raffreddore li ci giocava Abate che è chiaramente inadeguato per un 3-5-2 e soprattutto ormai sembra un ex giocatore.



Ci sono due alternative. Se scorri qualche pagina indietro sul topic di Calabria ti metti paura.

Per adesso speriamo che non sia così grave.


----------



## VonVittel (15 Settembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> è libero?



Si, svincolato.

Non è un granché, ma rispetto ad Abate è oro che cola. 
Al City l'anno scorso ha giocato 17 partite, neanche poche


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ma il problema sorge a monte. Hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 4-3-3 no, hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 3-5-2? Nemmeno. A parte l'infortunio se a Conti veniva un raffreddore li ci giocava Abate che è chiaramente inadeguato per un 3-5-2 e soprattutto ormai sembra un ex giocatore.



prima di pensare ai sostituti servivano i titolari quindi è inutile fare polemica


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (15 Settembre 2017)

Sportivamente parlando questa per noi è una notizia drammatica, era un giocatore fondamentale solo la sua assenza porterà 6/7 punti in meno in classifica


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Sportivamente parlando questa per noi è una notizia drammatica, era un giocatore fondamentale solo la sua assenza porterà 6/7 punti in meno in classifica



Eh la madonna, allora siamo fuori dalla Champions, è inutile anche giocare le partite di campionato. 7 punti sono tantissimi, ti costano 2 posizioni in classifica.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna, allora siamo fuori dalla Champions, è inutile anche giocare le partite di campionato. 7 punti sono tantissimi, ti costano 2 posizioni in classifica.



Parliamo di un giocatore fondamentale nel 3-5-2 che avrebbe garantito cross e spinta come nessuno in rosa. Non è catastrofismo ma la realtà.


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

E' una follia, ma a questo punto proverei a sperimentare Bonaventura come terzino.

Porca vacca, dopo aver visto Guglielminpietro che da attaccante di riserva è diventato protagonista nel ruolo di terzino, non vede perché escludere a priori altri esperimenti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2017)

non c'è manco la speranza su calabria perchè quello è proprio scarso scarso. E Sagna è bollitissimo e prende un botto di ingaggio, non servirebbe a nulla


----------



## Symon (15 Settembre 2017)

Spiace perché è uno dei terzini migliori della serie A, se non il migliore, e ci avrebbero fatto molto comodo le sue incursioni ed i suoi goal, ma soprattutto la sua costanza di spinta e di rendimento nell'arco dei 90 minuti.
Per fortuna abbiamo Abate che è una certezza sia nella difesa a 4 sia nel 352/343 che è un ruolo che ha sempre fatto nel corso della sua carriera, soprattutto al Torino, l'importante è che Montella non faccia la cretinata vista con la Lazio, ovvero quella di preferirgli Calabria.


----------



## koti (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ma il problema sorge a monte. Hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 4-3-3 no, hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 3-5-2? Nemmeno. A parte l'infortunio se a Conti veniva un raffreddore li ci giocava Abate che è chiaramente inadeguato per un 3-5-2 e soprattutto ormai sembra un ex giocatore.


Come riserve Abate e Calabria andavano benissimo, e in ogni caso non potevamo cambiare 20 giocatori in una sola sessione.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



Ma come si può essere così sfigati? Allucinante!  E Abate torna sempre in fascia, già solo al pensiero di vederlo di nuovo tutto l'anno mi sento male.Questo e Montolivo saranno dei gufi pazzeschi! 
In ogni caso tanti auguri ad Andrea,che ci metta tutto il tempo necessario perché da questi infortuni si deve guarire bene.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Settembre 2017)

ho letto solo due pagine e c'è gente che impreca contro la nazionale. mi spiegate cosa ci azzecca la eventuale rottura del crociato con una semplice distorsione alla caviglia?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un giocatore fondamentale nel 3-5-2 che avrebbe garantito cross e spinta come nessuno in rosa. Non è catastrofismo ma la realtà.



Il 4° posto te lo giochi anche senza Conti. Andrea è fortissimo, ma inutile cadere in catastrofismi deleteri.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ma il problema sorge a monte. Hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 4-3-3 no, hai comprato giocatori funzionali al 3-5-2? Nemmeno. A parte l'infortunio se a Conti veniva un raffreddore li ci giocava Abate che è chiaramente inadeguato per un 3-5-2 e soprattutto ormai sembra un ex giocatore.



Abate giocava esterno di centrocampo prima di arrivare al Milan, in carriera ha ricoperto quel ruolo più che da terzino e penso ci possa giocare anche Antonelli oltre lui e Calabria


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Settembre 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si, svincolato.
> 
> Non è un granché, ma rispetto ad Abate è oro che cola.
> Al City l'anno scorso ha giocato 17 partite, neanche poche



Purtroppo ho visto che va per i 35, troppi anni per quel ruolo così logorante.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Settembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ho letto solo due pagine e c'è gente che impreca contro la nazionale. mi spiegate cosa ci azzecca la eventuale rottura del crociato con una semplice distorsione alla caviglia?


L'ho già spiegato prima
Con un caviglia in disordine cambia tutto l'appoggio e la stabilità della gamba ne risente
È più facile avere infortuni da "compenso"


----------



## __king george__ (15 Settembre 2017)

e quindi con la nazionale non c'entra nulla? mah...la casualità è sospetta però...

nel caso c'entri sia maledetta la nazionale Ventura e il mondiale....e vogliono fare anche gli stage....che l'abolissero del tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2017)

Non c'entra niente la nazionale gente, l'infortunio alla caviglia era smaltito, è stata una sfortuna e basta

Purtroppo sarà insegna un'assenza molto grave, speramo abate metta una pezza


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> L'ho già spiegato prima
> Con un caviglia in disordine cambia tutto l'appoggio e la stabilità della gamba ne risente
> È più facile avere infortuni da "compenso"


Beh allora bastava farlo riposare senza forzarlo, non vedo colpe della nazionale


----------



## VonVittel (15 Settembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ho visto che va per i 35, troppi anni per quel ruolo così logorante.



Ma non dovrebbe essere inserito sempre. Contro le piccole e in Europa League possono giocare pure Abate e Calabria. Ma in partite più toste con avversari più ostici uno con la sua esperienza sarebbe già meglio rispetto a quei due.


----------



## zlatan (15 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' una follia, ma a questo punto proverei a sperimentare Bonaventura come terzino.
> 
> Porca vacca, dopo aver visto Guglielminpietro che da attaccante di riserva è diventato protagonista nel ruolo di terzino, non vede perché escludere a priori altri esperimenti.



Calma ragazzi non straparliamo.JAck terzino? ma non scherziamo non c'entra niente con quel ruolo. E Guly giocava quarto di centrocampo nel 3-4-3 di Zac, non terzino


----------



## Osv (15 Settembre 2017)

Forse ha iniziato a riallenarsi troppo presto. 

Ma un Borini terzino destro, data la sua velocità, il suo chilometraggio e gli ultimi problemi dimostrati in fase di tiro, non potrebbe essere una soluzione?


----------



## uolfetto (15 Settembre 2017)

più facile tipo lo 0,01%? perchè non è che tutti quelli che hanno una distorsione alla caviglia poi si rompono il crociato eh. ma poi anche se lo fosse rotto in nazionale cosa cambia? magari te lo rompi scendendo le scale, facciamoli abitare tutti al piano terra.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*


Un'altra stagione di abate....


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi non straparliamo.JAck terzino? ma non scherziamo non c'entra niente con quel ruolo. E Guly giocava quarto di centrocampo nel 3-4-3 di Zac, non terzino



Bonaventura farebbe la stessa cosa nel 3-5-2.
So che è folle, ma si deve provare qualcosa piuttosto che far giocare Abate.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Settembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> più facile tipo lo 0,01%? perchè non è che tutti quelli che hanno una distorsione alla caviglia poi si rompono il crociato eh. ma poi anche se lo fosse rotto in nazionale cosa cambia? magari te lo rompi scendendo le scale, facciamoli abitare tutti al piano terra.



Probabilmente non hai mai giocato fasciato dopo una distorsione di caviglia, per renderti conto di quanto cambi a livello di appoggio e sensazioni.

ed e' evidente che non a tutti capita però è più facile che succeda rispetto a uno che è perfettamente integro.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2017)

Madonna che brutta notizia.

In 5 minuti ho saputo che domani mattina devo lavorare e che Conti ha rotto il crociato. Tragedia sportiva.

Ho letto velocemente qualche post, rispondo ad alcuni

1) Lesione o rottura sono sinonimi. Lesione può essere totale oppure parziale, ma anche in questo caso non cambia nulla, se il ginocchio non è stabile il crociato si rifa completamente, non cicatrizza da solo, perchè ha soltanto un piccolo vaso sanguigno ad attraversarlo

2) 4 mesi sono ultra ottimistici, solo Insigne ho visto tornare ad un buon livello dopo 4 mesi dall' intervento.
Oltretutto quando rompi un crociato, è sempe complicato.. dipende se sono interessati menischi ecc... poi se ti cambia un pelo la postura ecc.

3) Rischio carriera finita ad alti livelli altissimo. Non è che ti operano e dopo 4/5/6/7 mesi torna ed è uguale a quello di prima. 
Succede, ma raramente

Notizie positive:

NESSUNA. Speriamo che avendo un fisico leggerino possa superare meglio il tutto


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ho visto che va per i 35, troppi anni per quel ruolo così logorante.



C'è Lichtsteiner che è in scadenza di contratto e che alla Juventus sta da separato in casa.

Alternative migliori a basso costo non so quante ce ne siano.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è Lichtsteiner che è in scadenza di contratto e che alla Juventus sta da separato in casa.
> 
> Alternative migliori a basso costo non so quante ce ne siano.



Lo svizzero sarebbe tanta roba in confronto ad Abate o Calabria.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è Lichtsteiner che è in scadenza di contratto e che alla Juventus sta da separato in casa.
> 
> Alternative migliori a basso costo non so quante ce ne siano.



ma devi aspettare sempre gennaio


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Madonna che brutta notizia.
> 
> In 5 minuti ho saputo che domani mattina devo lavorare e che Conti ha rotto il crociato. Tragedia sportiva.
> 
> ...



Beh lui è esile, leggerino, peraltro giovane. Si spera possa tornare come prima.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



Odio Abate ancora di più.
Degli 11 di ieri l'unico che non volevo assolutamente più vedere in campo insieme a Zapata.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Settembre 2017)

Per favore, qualcuno aggiorni e dichiari che è una notizia fake....


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Madonna che brutta notizia.
> 
> In 5 minuti ho saputo che domani mattina devo lavorare e che Conti ha rotto il crociato. Tragedia sportiva.
> 
> ...



Quotone.

Mi dispiace, ho subito lo stesso infortunio un paio di mesi fa e sto ancora andando dal fisioterapista. 
Purtroppo lesione o rottura cambia poco, la stagione ormai è andata.

Spero solo non abbiano voluto accelerare i tempi di recupero dopo la distorsione alla caviglia, sarebbero da ergastolo e in teoria nel team di Montella dovrebbero essere tutti laureati in SM.

Forza Andrea, dobbiamo tornare più forti di prima.


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calabria sembra involuto, ma almeno è giovane e può migliorare. Abate è solo scarsissimo e inutile.
> Piuttosto giochi Calabria facendo un autogoal a partita ma quel raccomandato di Abate non deve vedere più il campo



Eh si, questo si che ha davvero senso.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Settembre 2017)

a questo punto credo che i club devono discutere seriamente con le nazionali per fare una asicurazione per queste situazioni.non e posibile che tu paghi un giocatore 30 mil di euro e va in nazionale e te lo rovinano...non si puo cosi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi, purtroppo Calabria al momento è impresentabile.

Sono il primo a non apprezzare Abate, ma non c'è scappatoia, giocherà lui. 
Altre soluzioni mi sembrano un po' troppo cervellotiche, dobbiamo macinare punti, non abbiamo tempo di sperimentare.
Non c'è alternativa se non quella di andare sull' usato (in)sicuro.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> a questo punto credo che i club devono discutere seriamente con le nazionali per fare una asicurazione per queste situazioni.non e posibile che tu paghi un giocatore 30 mil di euro e va in nazionale e te lo rovinano...non si puo cosi..



Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che la distorsione che ha subito in nazionale non c'entra assolutamente con il crociato rotto?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> vabbè speriamo che sia lesionato e non rotto.
> comunque* a me inquieta di più calabria riserva*



.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, purtroppo Calabria al momento è impresentabile.
> 
> Sono il primo a non apprezzare Abate, ma non c'è scappatoia, giocherà lui.
> Altre soluzioni mi sembrano un po' troppo cervellotiche, dobbiamo macinare punti, non abbiamo tempo di sperimentare.



Esatto, Abate per me può giocare, non dico che è forte come Conti ma sicuramente meglio di Calabria 1000 volte si.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che la distorsione che ha subito in nazionale non c'entra assolutamente con il crociato rotto?



io ho solo letto i commenti qui e tutti parlano della nazionale..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che la distorsione che ha subito in nazionale non c'entra assolutamente con il crociato rotto?



Questo ancora non lo sappiamo, così come non si può dire il contrario. E forse, non lo sapremo mai, e non ce lo diranno mai.


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Abate me li vedo a fare ogni cosa per non perdere la poltrona.



Probabilmente è limite mio ma mi spiegate il senso di dare addosso a Montolivo e Abate quando la notizia è l'infortunio di Conti? Cosa c'entrano in questo momento? Nemmeno fosse colpa loro....
Si è infortunato un giocatore importantissimo per il nostro scacchiere ma sono stati acquistati ben 11 giocatori, non 1 e in campo ne vanno 11. Pertanto inutile fasciarsi la testa. Se non gioca Conti giocherà qualcun altro, gli obiettivi non cambiano. E tenetevi le offese ad Abate e compagni quantomeno per quando giocano e non per l'infortunio di un compagno di squadra.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo ancora non lo sappiamo, così come non si può dire il contrario. E forse, non lo sapremo mai, e non ce lo diranno mai.



E' cosi, se era già rotto o lesionato il crociato non avrebbe continuato a correre e non avrebbe fatto neanche la partitella questa mattina. Il fatto è successo oggi ed è indipendente dalla distorsione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' cosi, se era già rotto o lesionato il crociato non avrebbe continuato a correre e non avrebbe fatto neanche la partitella questa mattina. Il fatto è successo oggi ed è indipendente dalla distorsione.



Non si può escludere che abbia subito già un primo trauma in nazionale che coinvolgesse anche il ginocchio, e che i nostri abbiano sottovalutato l'entità della situazione. La casistica è troppo sospetta, così come può essere solo molto sfortunata.

Di fatto ora sappiamo poco e nulla, ci può essere un concorso di colpe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Continuo a sperare, fino alla fine, che non si tratti di rottura. In ogni caso, non riesco a capire come possiamo essere così sfortunati, mentre ad altre squadre come il Napoli non si infortuna mai nessuno.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Settembre 2017)

Notizia terribile, Conti è fondamentale per quello che vogliamo fare.


----------



## zlatan (15 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Lo svizzero sarebbe tanta roba in confronto ad Abate o Calabria.



Dai che adesso rescinde con i ladri e viene da noi convinto da Bonucci


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è limite mio ma mi spiegate il senso di dare addosso a Montolivo e Abate quando la notizia è l'infortunio di Conti? Cosa c'entrano in questo momento? Nemmeno fosse colpa loro....
> Si è infortunato un giocatore importantissimo per il nostro scacchiere ma sono stati acquistati ben 11 giocatori, non 1 e in campo ne vanno 11. Pertanto inutile fasciarsi la testa. Se non gioca Conti giocherà qualcun altro, gli obiettivi non cambiano. E tenetevi le offese ad Abate e compagni quantomeno per quando giocano e non per l'infortunio di un compagno di squadra.



Era ironia caro il mio Sheldon Cooper  , si sta scherzando ovviamente !


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi ginocchio e caviglia stanno li eh.
Se vai insicuro con la caviglia è normale che si scarica il peso sul ginocchio.
I due infortuni sono fortemente collegati, anche se fossero accaduti in 2 gambe diverse.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*


Ma che sfiga oh. Non è giusto porca miseria. Sembrava una stupidaggine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Continuo a sperare, fino alla fine, che non si tratti di rottura. In ogni caso, non riesco a capire come possiamo essere così sfortunati, mentre ad altre squadre come il Napoli non si infortuna mai nessuno.



anche loro hanno avuto le loro sfortune negli anni ma ultimamente giocano sempre gli stessi e non hanno mai nulla.. incredibile .


----------



## andre85 (15 Settembre 2017)

Bisogna sperare che non sia il crociato, non c e peggior infortunio, basta pensare a giuseppe rossi, e strootman che e' stato fortunato perche dopo 2 anni e mezzo di ospedale e da un anno e mezzo che non gli ricapita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> anche loro hanno avuto le loro sfortune negli anni ma ultimamente giocano sempre gli stessi e non hanno mai nulla.. incredibile .


Callejòn le gioca tutte... da quattro anni.


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Era ironia caro il mio Sheldon Cooper  , si sta scherzando ovviamente !



Eh si, l'ironia è talmente evidente...


----------



## uolfetto (15 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> a questo punto credo che i club devono discutere seriamente con le nazionali per fare una asicurazione per queste situazioni.non e posibile che tu paghi un giocatore 30 mil di euro e va in nazionale e te lo rovinano...non si puo cosi..



l'assicurazione già esiste, e ti danno anche dei bei soldi quando un giocatore si rompe in nazionale. ovviamente in questo caso non prendiamo niente visto che la nazionale non ci azzecca nulla.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Callejòn le gioca tutte... da quattro anni.



Si ma anche Milik si ruppe il crociato.
Purtroppo anche se fosse solo una lesione cambierebbe poco. 
A gennaio bisognerà investire sull' esterno destro.


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Settembre 2017)

e dopo il forum di commercialisti ecco il forum di medici


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Callejòn le gioca tutte... da quattro anni.



callejon è un uomo bionico


----------



## Mika (15 Settembre 2017)

E ma che sfiga...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Si ma anche Milik si ruppe il crociato.
> Purtroppo anche se fosse solo una lesione cambierebbe poco.
> A gennaio bisognerà investire sull' esterno destro.


Sì e poi gli è esploso, all'improvviso, Mertens, che a stento andava in doppia cifra da esterno; noi adesso ci ritroviamo con Calabria e Abate.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì e poi gli è esploso all'improvviso Mertens, che a stento andava in doppia cifra da esterno; noi adesso ci ritroviamo con Calabria e Abate.



E c' hai ragione pure te.
Magari esplodesse Calabria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> l'assicurazione già esiste, e ti danno anche dei bei soldi quando un giocatore si rompe in nazionale. ovviamente in questo caso non prendiamo niente visto che la nazionale non ci azzecca nulla.



Beh, io mi sarei fatto dare 100 euro anche solo per la caviglia. Le giochino i gobbi quelle partite, come da anni nella italjuve.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Settembre 2017)

Non potete capire quanto sono nervoso per questa cosa.

Certo che da un paio di mesi a questa parta mai una gioia.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Settembre 2017)

MA come è possibile che solo a noi? E poi cavolo da una distorsione della caviglia ad una rottura del crociato???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> E c' hai ragione pure te.
> Magari esplodesse Calabria.


Esigo che Calabria faccia 8 goal e 8 assist giocando da terzino destro.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esigo che Calabria faccia 8 goal e 8 assist giocando da terzino destro.



Firmerei per 1 assist in tutta la stagione.


----------



## Casnop (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il modulo sarà comunque il 3-5-2, a prescindere da Conti.


Il progetto del modulo dei tre difensori centrali e degli esterni alti va avanti, in rosa vi è chi possa sostituire Conti. Il ragazzo ha effettivamente caratteristiche particolari, ma tant'è, vedremo di fare il meglio anche senza di lui.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*


Mi perdonino i moderatori, ma perdincibacco...
Quando ce vò ce vò... dicono a Roma.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Settembre 2017)

Considerando che Calabria difende da schifo ma davanti non è per niente male, vuoi vedere che esplode definitivamente?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Considerando che Calabria difende da schifo ma davanti non è per niente male, vuoi vedere che esplode definitivamente?


A parte gli scherzi, ho letto grosse critiche a Calabria, ma il 3-5-2 sgrava molto i terzini dalle responsabilità difensive; Calabria è criticato perché difensivamente non si è dimostrato pronto per la difesa a 4, ma nella difesa a 3 potrebbe essere tutt'altra storia. 
A 'sto punto bisognerà fare meno turnover possibile con Rodriguez, visto che a destra dovremo arrangiarci con Abate e Calabria.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Settembre 2017)

Per me alla fine ci mette Borini


----------



## Black (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora sky: probabile lesione al crociato per Conti stamattina. S'attendono conferme sul caso domani, con ulteriori esami. Si prevedono almeno 4 mesi di stop.
> 
> *Sky: accertamenti in corso, ma il quadro sembra chiaro: rottura del crociato. Se verrà confermato (bisogna attendere le prossima 48 ore) Conti resterà fermo per i prossimi quattro mesi.*



ma porca t...a che sfiga

non ci voglio credere! 4 mesi più tempi di recupero significa che perde 2/3 della stagione. Bruttissima notizia!


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Settembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Considerando che Calabria difende da schifo ma davanti non è per niente male, vuoi vedere che esplode definitivamente?



Condivido.. con questo nuovo modulo questa tragedia di Conti è la opportunità della carriera per Calabria, o bianco o nero per lui.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, ho letto grosse critiche a Calabria, ma il 3-5-2 sgrava molto i terzini delle responsabilità difensive; Calabria è criticato perché difensivamente non si è dimostrato pronto per la difesa a 4, ma nella difesa a 3 potrebbe essere tutt'altra storia.
> A 'sto punto bisognerà fare meno turnover possibile con Rodriguez, visto che a destra dovremo arrangiarci con Abate e Calabria.



Infatti, io non scherzavo assolutamente


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Settembre 2017)

un'autentica tragedia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Infatti, io non scherzavo assolutamente


No, infatti mi riferivo ai miei scherzi, dato che mi lamentavo di Calabria e Abate.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> ma porca t...a che sfiga
> 
> non ci voglio credere! 4 mesi più tempi di recupero significa che perde 2/3 della stagione. Bruttissima notizia!



nella migliore delle ipotesi, in realtà è piu probabile che ritorni utile la prossima stagione


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Settembre 2017)

Come ci si fa a rompere il legamento in partitella d'allenamento.. mah


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh lui è esile, leggerino, peraltro giovane. Si spera possa tornare come prima.



Anche Strootman era giovane, anche Florenzi lo era, anche Pepito Rossi lo era, anche Milik lo era, e tantissimi altri.

Ma nessuno di questi se hai fatto caso è più tornato ai livelli precedenti all' infortunio (almeno per il momento).

Che sfortuna madonna, bestemmioni a gogo.


----------

